# Per Tebe.



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Tebina.
Dopo il 6 Agosto sono a casa da solo.
Prendi un giorno che sei libera, vieni fino a Vicenza, che voglio portarti a pranzo.
Io e te.
Fammi sapere quando che mi devo organizzare.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Tebina.
> Dopo il 6 Agosto sono a casa da solo.
> Prendi un giorno che sei libera, vieni fino a Vicenza, che voglio portarti a pranzo.
> Io e te.
> Fammi sapere quando che mi devo organizzare.



direi che si può fare.
Sono incasinata tra lavoro e flap però....


:diavoletto:

ti faccio sapere.

Come al solito.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> direi che si può fare.
> Sono incasinata tra lavoro e flap però....
> 
> 
> ...


Si certo.
Ho in mente una cosa super.
Come sai il conte non fa mai nulla per nulla, ma facciamo un bel business no?
Poi a buon diritto potrai aprire nel tuo blog un qualcosa così:
" A pranzo con il Conte".

Così la tua meritatissima popolarità acquisterà ulteriori pregi, e io vedrò rinvigorito il culto di me stesso no?
E le altre potranno avere risposte ad ogni curiosità no?

Insomma mi incuriosisce l'idea del Conte in live visto da Tebe no?

Del resto è pur sempre un incontro al vertice.
Lontano da sguardi curiosi e pettegoli no?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Ho in mente una cosa super.
> Come sai il conte non fa mai nulla per nulla, ma facciamo un bel business no?
> Poi a buon diritto potrai aprire nel tuo blog un qualcosa così:
> ...


altro che manie di protagonismo è :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> altro che manie di protagonismo è :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh non va bene così eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Questo non è il confessionale dove potete postare tutto quel che vi pare...

Questo è il forum libero.
E IO...
Ribadisco IO il Conte in persona che ti degna di un suo post

Ho aperto un 3d...
Per parlare con Tebe no?

Solo perchè Minerva ha qualcosa che la perplime no?

Ma Tebe me la gioco a modo mio, che non arrivino i soliti sciacalli profittattori no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh non va bene così eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Questo non è il confessionale dove potete postare tutto quel che vi pare...
> 
> Questo è il forum libero.
> ...


e dai che stavo giocando! uffaaaaaaaaaaa
me ne vado.... :ar:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai che stavo giocando! uffaaaaaaaaaaa
> me ne vado.... :ar:


Dai qua un bacino...dai ecco...bon un smeraldin anca a ti...che sei giovine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dai qua un bacino...dai ecco...bon un smeraldin anca a ti...che sei giovine*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ira: 

io non  mi faccio abbindolare da quattro smancerie! con me non attacca :incazzato:
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> io non  mi faccio abbindolare da quattro smancerie! con me non attacca :incazzato:
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma converrai che ho riservato a Tebe, un trattamento che qui dentro non ho mai concesso a nessuna eh?

L'unica che ho invitato a pranzo in tutta la mia vita!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ma converrai che ho riservato a Tebe, un trattamento che qui dentro non ho mai concesso a nessuna eh?
> 
> *L'unica che ho invitato a pranzo in tutta la mia vita*!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


sei sicuro di quello che dici?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei sicuro di quello che dici?


SI.
Ho fatto a sto giro un invito pubblico davanti a tutti: in modo che Minerva possa leggere e capire l'alta considerazione che ho di Tebe.
Ho sempre invitato donne a cena.

Sono andato a pranzo sempre su loro invito.
Volevo fare qualcosa di unico e di nuovo eh?

Mica le ho detto, senti tu, troion, mettiti da putanon e nemo in un motel eh? Che ti sistemo per le feste eh?

Poi come hai visto...
Tebe mi ha detto di SI.
Senza far tante storie. No?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Poi intendiamoci...
Se lei tira fuori dalla borsetta un vibratore rosso...
Le dico...Ah grandio! Donna diamo spettacolo...qui davanti a tutti improvvisa uno spettacolino porno...

Se poi sputa nel mio piatto le dico...
AH grandio quale nuova immonda lussuria...

Portatemi subito del prosciutto e melone...
Tebina strofinati il prosciutto e melone sulla mona...che poi me lo magno tutto eh?

( Minerva sono abbastanza sguaiato?)...


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Ho in mente una cosa super.
> Come sai il conte non fa mai nulla per nulla, ma facciamo un bel business no?
> Poi a buon diritto potrai aprire nel tuo blog un qualcosa così:
> ...


sei sicuro?

Accetti il rischio?

flap flap


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ho fatto a sto giro un invito pubblico davanti a tutti: in modo che Minerva possa leggere e capire l'alta considerazione che ho di Tebe.
> Ho sempre invitato donne a cena.
> 
> ...


Ne dubitavi?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei sicuro?
> 
> Accetti il rischio?
> 
> flap flap


Il Conte non teme
Ed è avezzo ad ogni esperienza
Oramai è tutto rotto!
Una nuova epica impresa per il conte!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi intendiamoci...
> Se lei tira fuori dalla borsetta un vibratore rosso...
> Le dico...Ah grandio! Donna diamo spettacolo...qui davanti a tutti improvvisa uno spettacolino porno...
> 
> ...



Oddio...........
con il camel toe che mi ritrovo perdiamo mezz'ora a strusciare!!!!

Però no. Il vibratore rosso no. E' un colore che non amo.
E sono per il rosa sempre e comunque!
W il rosa!!!!

(sputami nel piatto mi ha fatta rovesciare...mamma mia....)


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...........
> con il camel toe che mi ritrovo perdiamo mezz'ora a strusciare!!!!
> 
> Però no. Il vibratore rosso no. E' un colore che non amo.
> ...


Ok portalo rosa no?
Magari te ne porto io uno bello e confezionato
Poi facciamo la scenetta
Io mi metto in ginocchio come un innamorato che sta donando l'anello di fidanzamento...
Tutti ci guardano e il nostro egocentrismo va alle stelle...
E poi apri il pacco e trovi questo bel dono no?
Del resto è tutta salute no?

Poi magari ci portano della minestra ed è troppo calda e sono io che ti dico...
Dai cara sputa nel piatto che si raffredda un po...no?

Fidati mal che ci vada...ci cacciano dal locale per paura di perdere il buon nome...
Ma in ogni caso avremo mangiato a sbafo no?

Perhcè alla fine dico...
Passerà un certo tizio che si chiama Maurizio a pagare il conto del conte!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Tebina.
> Dopo il 6 Agosto sono a casa da solo.
> Prendi un giorno che sei libera, vieni fino a Vicenza, che voglio portarti a pranzo.
> Io e te.
> Fammi sapere quando che mi devo organizzare.



Spiego io che intende il conte.

Intende spiegare a Tebe come riuscire a dormire durante il sesso.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ragazzi tebe è una da emozioni forti...cazzo ci va a fare a vicenza?:rotfl:tebe vuole adrenalina,diversità,carisma,empatia.......non SCHERZIAMO!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi tebe è una da emozioni forti...cazzo ci va a fare a vicenza?:rotfl:tebe vuole adrenalina,diversità,carisma,empatia.......non SCHERZIAMO!!!


.....Oscuruccio.....

_flap flap_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh non va bene così eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Questo non è il confessionale dove potete postare tutto quel che vi pare...
> 
> Questo è il forum libero.
> ...



smettila che hai rotto il cazzo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettila che hai rotto il cazzo


Tu dici?
Intanto Oscuro è già qui!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
E Già Tebe gli fa flap flap:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettila che hai rotto il cazzo



Chiara! pricisa e matraini! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiara! pricisa e matraini! :up:



sembra uno spot per l'acqua minerale :up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Conte*

Inevitabile che tebe mi faccia flap flap....io sono il punto di non ritorno....un angelo con l'anima sporca..... un diavolo con l'anima pulita.....!!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sembra uno spot per l'acqua minerale :up:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inevitabile che tebe mi faccia flap flap....io sono il punto di non ritorno....un angelo con l'anima sporca..... un diavolo con l'anima pulita.....!!:carneval:


Continuo io per te ?  

Oscù mi fai na simpatia che se fossi donna! .....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inevitabile che tebe mi faccia flap flap....io sono il punto di non ritorno....un angelo con l'anima sporca..... un diavolo con l'anima pulita.....!!:carneval:


brizzolato, alto, misterioso e dannato. Altro che magnager...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brizzolato, alto, misterioso e dannato. Altro che magnager...


Magna anche ?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Intanto Oscuro è già qui!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> *E Già Tebe gli fa flap flap*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



pssss psss
ho una reputazione da difendere...lo sai che sono di facili costumi e flappeggio a destra e manca


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> brizzolato, alto, misterioso e dannato. Altro che magnager...



.......mmmmhhhhhh......

simina...tesoruccia...quando mi inviti da te?
Ho delle cose da fare dalle tue parti...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pssss psss
> ho una reputazione da difendere...lo sai che sono di facili costumi e flappeggio a destra e manca


Vuoi vedere che mo qualcuno si registra e si mette come nick destra e manca :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciotata*

Posso essere serio?Ogni giorno indosso una maschera,il mio completo,la mia giacca,la mia cravatta,preciso,attento,composto,anche distinto e signorile....è il mio spartito.....eppure in questa apparente giornata di sole...c'è sempre una nuvola nera,un colpo di vento impetuoso,dannato no....tormentato si..................!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Mhh...io non piaccio alle brave ragazze......lasciami stare ultimo.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......mmmmhhhhhh......
> 
> simina...tesoruccia...quando mi inviti da te?
> Ho delle cose da fare dalle tue parti...



mmmmhhhh davvero???? 

anche io ho bisogno di far arrotare i denti al mio cane :mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Inevitabile che tebe mi faccia flap flap....io sono il punto di non ritorno....un angelo con l'anima sporca..... un diavolo con l'anima pulita.....!!:carneval:


Eh ma lei non ama certo gli "angeli" eh?
Se osservi predilige i "diavoli" tipo Lothar!
Lei c'ha il suo guadagno con lei diavolo e con la moglie "angelo"...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pssss psss
> ho una reputazione da difendere...lo sai che sono di facili costumi e flappeggio a destra e manca


Pensa a quando scriverai sul blog!
Il conte mi ha fulminato con uno sguardo
E le mie ciglia si sono bruciate...
E non ho più potuto fare flap flap...


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa a quando scriverai sul blog!
> Il conte mi ha fulminato con uno sguardo
> E le mie ciglia si sono bruciate...
> *E non ho più potuto fare flap flap...*


ma solo slurp slurp e poi...un urlo al ristorante.
Un urlo che...

-Signor Conte ma che succede?-
E tu. Con la faccia distrutta dal dolore a dire con un filo di voce - Niente, Tebina sta facendo Monica Lewinsky ma ha la grazia di lorena bobbit....-
mentre una pozza di sangue si allarga ai tuoi piedi.
E io. Mortificata. Senza più ciglia flappose.
Riemergo da sotto il tavolino e con il tuo pipino in mano. Mortificata. Dico.
-Ops...-


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma solo slurp slurp e poi...un urlo al ristorante.
> Un urlo che...
> 
> -Signor Conte ma che succede?-
> ...


Aiutroooooooooooo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Conte*

Ascolta,Lothar del diavolo non ha nulla....è carta conosciuta,sai cosa aspettarti da uno come lothar,conosci i suoi pensieri.....una come tebe ci mette poco....!Pensa ad un uomo che sembra assente quasi distaccato ed invece osserva tutto,osserva la postura di una donna,i movimenti delle mani,capisce e coglie le sue fragilità e le sue sicurezze,un uomo che non vuole nulla o vuole in parte......gioca o non gioca,è una maschera o la sua maschera è l'uomo....ecco, per tebe un diavolo è questo tipo di uomo vero tebe?.......................!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,Lothar del diavolo non ha nulla....è carta conosciuta,sai cosa aspettarti da uno come lothar,conosci i suoi pensieri.....una come tebe ci mette poco....!Pensa ad un uomo che sembra assente quasi distaccato ed invece osserva tutto,osserva la postura di una donna,i movimenti delle mani,capisce e coglie le sue fragilità e le sue sicurezze,un uomo che non vuole nulla o vuole in parte......gioca o non gioca,è una maschera o la sua maschera è l'uomo....ecco, per tebe un diavolo è questo tipo di uomo vero tebe?.......................!


Ah vero tu ci hai i soldi...ok...
Aggiù capito!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

ma dovevo spingerti io , roba da pazzi:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Tranquilla che al conte piace tanto ESSER SPINTO DA DIETRO....!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei sicuro?
> 
> Accetti il rischio?
> 
> flap flap


me sa che piu' che flap flap sara' flop flop...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che piu' che flap flap sara' flop flop...
> 
> ahahahah


L'invidia na brutta bestia eh?
Rosica rosica...eheheheheheeheheh
Io posso: tu no.
Tu sei sposato no?
E la moglie te bastona no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## blu (1 Luglio 2012)

*Non so come rispondere ai blogsssss*

Tebe hai ritrovato la trombata platonica direi...


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Tebe hai ritrovato la trombata platonica direi...


Se è un commento gentile sappi che...

MA CHE TROMBATA PLATONICA!!!!:incazzato:




Però in effetti sorrido.
Sono meglio di Manager e Mattia..

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Tebe hai ritrovato la trombata platonica direi...


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ps i non registrati non possono rispondere li.


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ps i non registrati non possono rispondere li.


meglio...sai gli insulti?:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> meglio...sai gli insulti?:mrgreen:


Esagerata!!
Vuoi forse negare che non esisti ora?? 
Allora è vero che non hai le micro tette!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esagerata!!
> Vuoi forse negare che non esisti ora??
> Allora è vero che non hai le micro tette!!:rotfl:


Ecco. Matrignola (regina delle nevi) ha messo in giro sta voce.
Ok confesso.
Sono il clone fla flap di Admin



:mrgreen:

Ce lo vedi il sommo con la sua fisicità a scrivere facendo finta di essere Tebina?

:rofl:

(prima o poi mi chiude il blog per punizione una settimana...:mrgreen

comunque è vero. Non esisto


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. Matrignola (regina delle nevi) ha messo in giro sta voce.
> Ok confesso.
> Sono il clone fla flap di Admin
> 
> ...


Ti hanno smagnetizzato gli alieni?


----------



## geko (1 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. Matrignola (regina delle nevi) ha messo in giro sta voce.
> Ok confesso.
> Sono il clone fla flap di Admin
> 
> ...



Confermo: Tebe non esiste. Le microtette però sono vere!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,Lothar del diavolo non ha nulla....è carta conosciuta,sai cosa aspettarti da uno come lothar,conosci i suoi pensieri.....una come tebe ci mette poco....!Pensa ad un uomo che sembra assente quasi distaccato ed invece osserva tutto,osserva la postura di una donna,i movimenti delle mani,capisce e coglie le sue fragilità e le sue sicurezze,un uomo che non vuole nulla o vuole in parte......gioca o non gioca,è una maschera o la sua maschera è l'uomo....ecco, per tebe un diavolo è questo tipo di uomo vero tebe?.......................!



Ti leggo solo ora..meglio cosi'...parli senza avermi conosciuto,sbagliando tantissimo...se fossi come dici tu,sarei gia'stato beccato 40 volte..invece continuo a fare quello che faccio..allargandomi..molto...

non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere tebe,anche se posso affermare trattarsi di bella donna,per quel che ho visto...non voglio essere presuntuoso,ma sono certo che non andrebbe come dici tu.Se manager la mette nel sacco benissimo... potrei fare lo stesso....d'altronde a farlo sono abbastanza bravo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Confermo: Tebe non esiste. Le microtette però sono vere!





Vuoi dire che sono solo una gigantesca microtetta?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti leggo solo ora..meglio cosi'...parli senza avermi conosciuto,sbagliando tantissimo...se fossi come dici tu,sarei gia'stato beccato 40 volte..invece continuo a fare quello che faccio..allargandomi..molto...
> 
> non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere tebe,anche se posso affermare trattarsi di bella donna,per quel che ho visto...non voglio essere presuntuoso,ma sono certo che non andrebbe come dici tu.Se manager la mette nel sacco benissimo... potrei fare lo stesso....d'altronde a farlo sono abbastanza bravo.


Lothar a sto giro prima io.
Poi ti porterò le referenze.
E sai che ho naso con le donne no?
Se Tebe non sarà all'altezza della situazion
ti dirò...amico lasciaperdere...
altrimenti ti dirò
amico...questa è una tigre 
ne hai già una in casa vedi tu.

Abbiamo dalla nostra solo un dato certo.
Non è fedele.

Quindi...
Tutto è possibile con una Tebe...
E di sicuro non vorrà ammaestrarci no?
E di sicuro non ci tedierà con sermoni moralisti...

Che ne dici amico!


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti hanno smagnetizzato gli alieni?


magari le fanno fare un film porno come quella showgirl (diciamo) di cui mai ricorderò il nome...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> magari le fanno fare un film porno come quella showgirl (diciamo) di cui mai ricorderò il nome...:rotfl:


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> magari le fanno fare un film porno come quella showgirl (diciamo) di cui mai ricorderò il nome...:rotfl:


Ma vuoi stare zitta eh?
Che mi rovini l'imboscata eh?
Ho già la sceneggiatura pronta e anche la trama.

La versione Contiana dei Sette contro Tebe.

E io che sono qua con sto caldo che cerco pure di reperire i fondi per il suo cachet eh?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Ma lothar*

Ma io non volevo esser offensivo....ho solo espresso la mia opinione....!Lothar sei uno onesto....sei poco oscuro e molto linerare dov'è il problema?


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh beh certo, perché se aspettano di rapire manager e di farlo funzionare in un film....fanno prima ad andare su venere. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Ciò Tebastra hai visto la nuova foto del mio profilo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Tebastra hai visto la nuova foto del mio profilo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ma sarai vanitoso!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sarai vanitoso!!!!:mrgreen:


Embè eccerto no?
Del resto ho tutti i numeri per esserlo no?
Ma ti pare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè eccerto no?
> Del resto ho tutti i numeri per esserlo no?
> Ma ti pare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Convinto tu:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Convinto tu:mrgreen:



[video=youtube;z0glOYQBlSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0glOYQBlSA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Tebastra hai visto la nuova foto del mio profilo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No!
Non l'ho vista.
Ora vado.
Sei nudo?
Perchè se non lo sei...:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma solo slurp slurp e poi...un urlo al ristorante.
> Un urlo che...
> 
> -Signor Conte ma che succede?-
> ...


questa è bella


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Tebeeeeee*

Pensavo che Toys giocattoli ti avesse rapita...

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

*Tebina*

Forza ne cara che sei tosta!

In culo alla balena!

p.s ero nascoso dietro a l'albero quando te e il lupo avete fatto fuori il cacciatore,pronto ad intervenire per aiutarvi ma,li sono rimasto:andava tutto a gonfie vele!

blu


----------



## tebina (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forza ne cara che sei tosta!
> 
> In culo alla balena!
> 
> ...


Blu....






Più tardi mi loggo. Se non mi viene la febbre ma ormai sono le sette e mezza e quindi mi sa che me la scampo stasera, poi  oggi il medico mi ha cambiato gli antidolorifici e sembra che  funzionino.
IUPPI!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

*Per il blog di Tebe ultimo e penultimo*

Le sempre la solita storia capitata a molti; talvolta si pensa che capiti solo a noi...

p.s la Dea ha ragione comunque, questo è un normalissimo tradimento e come tale;al di la' della simpatia che si prova della tua persona;va trattato.


:blu: ovvero blu :mosking:


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le sempre la solita storia capitata a molti; talvolta si pensa che capiti solo a noi...
> 
> p.s la Dea ha ragione comunque, questo è un normalissimo tradimento e come tale;al di la' della simpatia che si prova della tua persona;va trattato.
> 
> ...



...mi sento sgridata....

e cosa vuol dire "talvolta si pensa capiti solo a noi..."

Blou, perdonami. Non ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi...
io torda.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai qua un bacino...dai ecco...bon un smeraldin anca a ti...che sei giovine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi intendiamoci...
> Se lei tira fuori dalla borsetta un vibratore rosso...
> Le dico...Ah grandio! Donna diamo spettacolo...qui davanti a tutti improvvisa uno spettacolino porno...
> 
> ...



no, fai solo un tantin vomitare:carneval:


----------

